
A MIT Study Says a Quadrillion Tons May Be Under Earth's Surface - sahin-boydas
http://news.mit.edu/2018/sound-waves-reveal-diamond-cache-deep-earths-interior-0716
======
f2f
a quadrillion tons of diamonds. fix your title.

